# Oxbow Treats



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I want to get some healthy treats for my mice. I want an actual treat. I already give them cheerios and stuff like that. I'm looking for an actual treat. But I know most of them are not good for them. So I was wondering if the oxbow treats would be good for them.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

As long as it doesn't have too much sugar and fat in it it should be fine. Personally for my mice I like to use "yogurt bites" you can get them at walmart. They're basically flavoried dried out non-dairy yogurt treats made especially for mice. They have the same consistancy and shape/size as a chocolate chip and my mice love them. They're especially good for training (am I the only one who trains my mice?) and taming.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

rematnogard said:


> As long as it doesn't have too much sugar and fat in it it should be fine. Personally for my mice I like to use "yogurt bites" you can get them at walmart. They're basically flavoried dried out non-dairy yogurt treats made especially for mice. They have the same consistancy and shape/size as a chocolate chip and my mice love them. They're especially good for training (am I the only one who trains my mice?) and taming.


Yogurt drops are not good for any animals because they have so much sugar in them.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

As far as I know, Oxbow treats are no better than any of the other types of similar things like that marketed to owners, not the pets. Anything you buy pre-made from a store will have additives required for shelf-life that are not easy on the body. A treat for your mice would be anything healthy, that they LOVE and either can't have much of, due to fat, allergy, etc., or it is too expensive/rare/complicated, for you to provide as more than a treat. 
A number of mine went totally crazy for sprouted lentils mixed with a bit of black-strap molasses. One went bonkers for a type of moth that hung around the porch light. One doe was really into strawberry tops (the bit you cut off after picking them off the plant, has a bit of strawberry under some leaves). That kind of thing. Something you wouldn't give them in any quantity, and only on occasion. At least that's how I've always views treats. Mice don't watch kid's shows so they don't see all the junk food ads, and think that's what they are meant to like. 

-Zanne


----------

